# best pastel combo



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

ok so im woundering whats the best pastel combo, im tempted to sell my pastel.

Theres Lesser pastels, super pastels, bumble bees, pastel YB, but is there anything really cool im missing?

pewters are the best i can think off.

Dan


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

fireflys :2thumb:

lemon blasts etc


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Pastels are probably the best founding morph you could have in any collection, there isn't a single combo I can think of that Pastel doesn't enhance.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

lemon blast
pastel clown
pastel pied
pog
pastel champayne

the list is endless...


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

alan1 said:


> lemon blast
> pastel clown
> pastel pied
> pog
> ...


yeah haha pastel x any other morph, but i cant afford a clown, pied or champagne to put with my pastel, so


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

snakelover said:


> yeah haha pastel x any other morph, but i cant afford a clown, pied or champagne to put with my pastel, so


pin x pastel = lemon blast... pretty combo...
spider x pastel = even prettier combo...


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

alan1 said:


> pin x pastel = lemon blast... pretty combo...
> spider x pastel = even prettier combo...


These were the two I was going to mention
Plus dont forget
pastel x pastel = super pastel (Another one of my faves)


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

oakelm said:


> pastel x pastel = super pastel (Another one of my faves)


boring... :whistling2:

ha ha, yeah, got 2 boys who are not going to get any sleep this winter... :2thumb:


----------



## Forest Gump (Aug 9, 2008)

Spinner blasts! Freaking amazing

I think should keep your pastel girl, she will always come in handy


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Forest Gump said:


> I think should keep your pastel girl, she will always come in handy


agreed... only got 5







... you can never have enough!!!


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well pastle clown, killer clown, super pin, killer bee.

I am just goin old school lol. Not been keeping up with the new genetics over the past few months lol


----------



## michaelloax (Dec 10, 2008)

pastel clowns pastel pieds pastel ghost pieds the list is endless


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Dan99 said:


> Well pastle clown, killer clown, super pin, killer bee.
> 
> I am just goin old school lol. Not been keeping up with the new genetics over the past few months lol


 
"super pin" doesnt exist...

think you meant "super pastel pin" = "super blast"...


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

this thread didnt go in the direction i wanted haha, i could name 100's of pastel combos. basically every morph could be produced with pastel or super pastel.

I wanted to know the best combo that will be cheap to buy and the offspring could look awesome eg pastel x pastel = super pastel...

alan can i pm you a question? (well i will...replt if you can  )


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

snakelover said:


> this thread didnt go in the direction i wanted haha, i could name 100's of pastel combos. basically every morph could be produced with pastel or super pastel.
> 
> I wanted to know the best combo that will be cheap to buy and the offspring could look awesome eg pastel x pastel = super pastel...
> 
> alan can i pm you a question? (well i will...replt if you can  )


either: bumblebee (spider x pastel), or lemonblast (pin x pastel), ivory (Yb x Yb)...
they're all the same sort of price...

p.m. me any time you want mate...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Bumblebee if you're looking cheap but stunning.


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

*Killer blast*

Killerblasts are very nice it's a spider pin super pastel


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Mojave pastel: victory::notworthy:


----------

